
Bug-killing book pages clean murky drinking water - Gys
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-33954763
======
robertskmiles
The big question for me is, can this paper be produced cheaply enough to be
more effective per dollar than whatever our current best intervention for
clean water is?

My totally uninformed speculation is they're in with a shot if they can get
the production volume high enough. But I'd like to see the question explored.

~~~
Gys
I guess most water cleaning is done larger scale for better effectiveness and
focus of knowledge for maintenance. The book (filters + instructions) could be
used by individuals and small families.

